

'Homeless' Galaxies Ejected from Clusters - Errorcod3
http://news.discovery.com/space/astronomy/tiny-and-speedy-homeless-galaxies-ejected-from-clusters-150423.htm

======
Errorcod3
"that underwent some unpleasant gravitational turbulence and flung from their
home clusters, marooned in intercluster space"

They make is sound so heartbreaking and sad.

Curious as to the gravitational forces that occurred, not blackhole crazy, but
insane to move something that large!

